# Chapman MFA Screenwriting 2023



## Bunnysadie

Wishing everyone luck as we head into the final weeks approaching the deadline! Creating this thread for community/questions/moral support as we move forward with our applications and interview processes!


----------



## Chris W

Here's our stats for the program:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






70%

Admitted
52   out of   74   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
13   out of   74   Waitlisted



12%

*Not Admitted*
9   out of   74   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Be sure to log your application with our database when you submit it to the school.
*Deadline is December 1, 2022*​Here's our interview with Chapman admissions:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Good luck!!!


----------

